# Coding 94621, 93017, and 93005 Together



## Breezy (May 1, 2012)

Do any one know if I can bill a 94621 along with a 93017 and 93005 with adding a modifier 59 to the 93005?


----------



## hewitt (May 1, 2012)

My compliance software indicates that 93017 is a component of 94621, and 93005 is a component of 93017. Short answer is no and maybe. Medicare would probably deny 93017 and 93005 if these three were billed together. You will have to check with your commercial carrier to see if they would permit.


----------

